# Senior Forum Mask Parade



## Wren (Nov 17, 2020)

Masks are a big business at the moment, which type are you wearing ? I bought a few today, washable and fairly  light, let’s see a picture of you in yours


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Cute mask, Wren!

Ok, this is one of my 4 cloth masks. It was a gift from my daughter. And for those who don't recognize it (probably most of you), it's the Maryand flag.


----------



## Wren (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice Sunny, matches with your earring as well


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, well, we've gotta be coordinated, right?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, well, we've gotta be coordinated, right?


Sounds like what my wife would say.


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2020)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 133886
> 
> Cute mask, Wren!
> 
> Ok, this is one of my 4 cloth masks. It was a gift from my daughter. And for those who don't recognize it (probably most of you), it's the Maryand flag.


I recognized it. I live about 20 miles from the Maryland line going down I-83.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 17, 2020)

Ladies, I like both your masks. Makes mine seem boring.


----------



## win231 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Ferocious (Nov 23, 2020)

*With the threat of Covid.....and worse, Furry and his mountain of beans, one can't take chances. *


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 24, 2020)

*I'm chuft to little mint balls.........my new social distancing toy has just arrived ........I'm so looking forwards to seeing folk galloping off in all directions, yelling and holding their backsides. *
*
*


----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2020)

There’s a few I’d like to use that on ferry !

These masks are getting more glamorous every day...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

that bejeweled one is pretty


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

I have more than enough masks already and refuse to refuse to invest in fancy, glittery, or holiday themed ones because I believe/pray they'll be of little use in a few months.


----------



## Wren (Nov 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I have more than enough masks already and refuse to refuse to invest in fancy, glittery, or holiday themed ones because I believe/pray they'll be of little use in a few months.


Let’s hope so StarSong, I bought a pack of disposable and the instructions were written in Chinese, adding insult to injury in my view so I got some washable locally made...


----------



## Ferocious (Nov 24, 2020)

*Has anyone seen those 'twosomes masks' for courting couples....I think they are called 'bras', but what do I know? *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Wren said:


> Let’s hope so StarSong, I bought a pack of disposable and the instructions were written in Chinese, adding insult to injury in my view so I got some washable locally made...


Global supply chain...


----------



## Pecos (Nov 24, 2020)

Wren said:


> There’s a few I’d like to use that on ferry !
> 
> These masks are getting more glamorous every day...
> 
> ...


How would you wash one of these?


----------



## win231 (Nov 24, 2020)

This one is interesting.  People can tell if your smiling.  Or mad.  




Transparent Reusable Face Shield Face Mask
$9.99


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> How would you wash one of these?


very carefully by hand


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't have a picture of me in my mask,but if I could find one like this I would buy it.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't have a picture of me in my mask,but if I could find one like this I would buy it.
> 
> View attachment 135195



Why are they using a young woman to model it?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> This one is interesting.  People can tell if your smiling.  Or mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine there would be a lot of fogging-up.


----------

